# Cooked Lobster



## CWS4322 (May 25, 2012)

A local supermarket has 1/2 lb lobster, cooked, for $2.99. I picked one up, cracked it, melted butter, and heated the lobster meat for about 30 seconds in the microwave.It was sweet and tender. I tossed the shell in the freezer. I'm thinking of going back tomorrow and getting 4 or 5 of them, tossing the meat in the freezer (and the shells for a lobster bisque). That is a pretty good price. How long does cooked lobster keep in the freezer?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 25, 2012)

Blimey thats cheap. I have crabs I vacpaked in the freezer for over a year


----------



## buckytom (May 25, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Blimey thats cheap. I have crabs


----------



## buckytom (May 25, 2012)

cws, the whole lobster was 1/2 lb? that's pretty small, almost like a langoustine.

$2.99 is a really good price, though. i would need about 8 of them. 

we have whole, live lobsters currently on sale for abot $6 a pound, about the same price that you're paying, come to think of it. and 6 oz. frozen tails for $4 or $5 each.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 25, 2012)

Great price.

Buongiorno,

What a pity that you have to freeze the delicacies.

Have a lovely wkend.
Ciao.
Margi


----------



## CWS4322 (May 25, 2012)

Yeah--a good price. The price for the kg was 5.99, so I guess my math was off--looking at the package (took that out of the garbage), it would seem it is a one-lb lobster. I did select the one with the biggest tail and claw. I'm thinking I can't get crab for that price around here and there are sooooo many dishes to which I could add lobster. And I so love lobster bisque! Where are my car keys??? Sanding floors seems to cause me to forget where the keys are.......


----------



## CraigC (May 26, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Great price.
> 
> Buongiorno,
> 
> ...


 
I have had upto 200 _P. Argus _tails in my deep freezer at one time. Especially when the rules were still 24 per boat, or from a 4 day trip to the Dry Tortugas and the boat having a commercial permit. Way to many from a from a days diving to eat. Also, some of my recipes require defrosted frozen tails.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 26, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I tossed the shell in the freezer.


Good idea! So many people throw out the shells, but it makes wonderful seafood stock.


----------

